# bourne identity sniper?



## SAJ Colonel (2 May 2005)

hello everyone im new to these forums , i aplied to the forces and im still awating reply. anyways i just watched bourne identity and i wanted to know what sniper rifle was used when the assasin was trying to kill matt damon. im guessing but it might be sg550 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , but i might be wrong, would anyone happen to know it just bugs me that i dont. thanx


----------



## Burrows (2 May 2005)

Oh boy...

With a name like SAJ Colonel and having no military experience its not going to fly here...I would suggest you change it.

Also spelling properly is a great help here.  We like to keep these forums as professional as possible, while still having fun .

One question.  Why would you be bothered not knowing what type of rifle was used to attempt to kill a movie character.  Will it better your life or mental well being to know this fact?


----------



## Enzo (2 May 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Also spelling properly is a great help here... _"attemp"_



Way to emphasize the importance and professionalism of punctuation ;D

Sorry, just being a dick. >


----------



## Burrows (2 May 2005)

Everyone makes mistakes but theres also a difference between one error and l33tspeak.


----------



## seirra (2 May 2005)

Yes spelling and grammar is important.   Maybe the name thing should be changed not to annoy others here.   But since s/he isn't in the military and are misrepresenting themselves they can call themselves General Bo Peep for all I care.   That is what living in a democracy is all about.   It could also be to honour a fathers or other relative so don't knock the person till you know the whole story.   

The sniper rifle question, how do you know that person doesn't have a keen interest in rifles.   Maybe collect's them and it could better them.  Because it is something that they don't know and would like a greater knowledge on.   No matter what the information is about (as long as it is correct) is never bad to know.

But really this is his/her first post,   why not start by saying welcome to the board. Nice to have a new member.   We are here to help e.g. Then start with "Can I make a suggestion........."   As Directing Staff (acting) it should not only be the point to enforce rules and correct errors but also to encourage new members to post questions, comments, queries whatever.   Even if you don't like what is said , once again as long as it is factually correct and doesn't flame or attack other members then you shouldn't stifle it. And don't take this the wrong way since there is nothing you can do about it. Your still rather young meaning you don't have a great amount of life experience yet.
[Rant/]

By the way its the "SIG SG550 Sniper" according to at the Gun Zone   http://www.thegunzone.com/fff-bourne.html.


----------



## SAJ Colonel (2 May 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Oh boy...
> 
> With a name like SAJ Colonel and having no military experience its not going to fly here...I would suggest you change it.
> 
> ...



i am modeling a gun and i need to know what it is. well i got anyways its a Sig sg550


----------



## Pieman (2 May 2005)

> i am modeling a gun and i need to know what it is


Modeling in what manner? Just curious.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 May 2005)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Modeling in what manner? Just curious.



Sounds like a 3ds Max Studio project to me...

In simpler terms, geek stuff. I dont think he's referring to actually modelling a real thing.


----------



## Kal (2 May 2005)

seirra said:
			
		

> But really this is his/her first post,    why not start by saying welcome to the board. Nice to have a new member.    We are here to help e.g. Then start with "Can I make a suggestion........."    As Directing Staff (acting) it should not only be the point to enforce rules and correct errors but also to encourage new members to post questions, comments, queries whatever.    Even if you don't like what is said , once again as long as it is factually correct and doesn't flame or attack other members then you shouldn't stifle it. And don't take this the wrong way since there is nothing you can do about it. Your still rather young meaning you don't have a great amount of life experience yet.
> [Rant/]


 
       Sounds pretty bang on to me. 

       I remember back in high school when people would say things to others to make themselves look better or to try to impress others.   It usually was counter productive and often caused the exact opposite of what they wanted.   This is not directed towards anyone particular...


----------



## Pieman (2 May 2005)

> In simpler terms, geek stuff. I dont think he's referring to actually modelling a real thing.


Dang. Was hoping he was trying to model the real deal. Thought I found a fellow uber-geek for a second.


----------



## SAJ Colonel (2 May 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Sounds like a 3ds Max Studio project to me...
> 
> In simpler terms, geek stuff. I dont think he's referring to actually modelling a real thing.



yes it is a 3ds max project whats soo geeky about it?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 May 2005)

SAJ Colonel said:
			
		

> yes it is a 3ds max project whats soo geeky about it?



Start another thread in Radio Chatter, on the new subject, if you wish. This ones been answered.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 May 2005)

Sorry I moved it as it was originally in Radio Chatter...didn't realize it was for a vid game until later posts.


----------

